# good reptile vets near bristol



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

i dont need a vet but just in case anything was to happen i would like to know of a good vet to go to near bristol so can ayone reccomend one?
thanks


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

I go to Rowe Vets in bradley stoke  apparently Vets For Pets are also reptile specialists next to Reptile Zone  x


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Vets 4 Pets in Filton aren't reptile specialists, as such, but Mike certainly has a good level of reptile knowledge and experience (he deals with any of the reptiles at the Reptile Zone that require treatment) so I certainly wouldn't hesitate in recommending him if any of your reptiles ever require veterinary attention.


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

It's reptile zone that recommended Vets For Pets to me  And In Rowe, ask when the reptile specialist is in (Richard) he's who looks at all my reptiles  x


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

ok great thanks guys:2thumb:


----------



## xamydaviesx (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad this was brought up as im in Bristol too


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

i was told the reptile vet in Bristol zoo very good not sure if they take in animals to treat though 

Paul


----------



## hawkey (Jan 16, 2012)

Highcroft Veterinary Group , Bristol - 01275 832410 - 24 hours, 24 emergency service are brilliant and have a reptile specialist on hand


----------



## Hellsh (Mar 6, 2014)

*Rowe Vets - Bradley Stoke*

*Although Richard was 'the' man at Rowe Vet (he had been the zoo vet beforehand) he is now retired 

They now have a reptile vet called Chris Artingstall - no personal opinion yet - we're going tomorrow.

Hope this helps *


----------

